# RBP'S AND OSCARS?



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

Well Im almost done with my 55g. I want to put like 3 or 4 baby RBP'S and like 2 oscars, babys also. Will they kill eachother? Is it ok to keep them together? Im planning to put them in at the same time also. Ok thanks.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

its barely enough space for 3-4 rbps for life, let alone an oscar. you need a large tank for that to work.


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

I wouldn't do 2 oscars. I have a tiger oscar in with my 6 reds and they have been together for almost 9 months. You will need to upgrade your tank.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

the piranhas are going to kill the oscars eventually it not large of enough for them all anyways


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

2 oscars need a 125g, 1 needs a 75g. you have a 55g =) do the math


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

NOT FOR LIFE. Im talkin like maybe a year tops.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

oscars grow a inch a month. two 12in oscars in a 55g with 4 6+inch rb's

think about it


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

thats like 4 of you and 2 big pun's living in a jacuzzi. how would you feel


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Oscars are just big sissy fish. their aggressiveness isnt anywhere close to a piranhas. An oscar wouldnt be able to defend it self.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

it's the point of having enough space


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

have you watched the Chappelle Show? If so think back to the "_Mad Real World_" bit. Oscar= white boy.......P's= everyone else


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

stay with the p's no oscars unless gonna get a huge tank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

do not do it. and who ever said oscars are defenseless has never met my oscar







. all red bellys are are skittish tetras w/ big teeth









oscars can get up to 14"+ so 2 of them would need atleast a 125g. and your red bellys will eventually outgrow that 55g as well


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i once saw an oscar with two little scraggley teeth. he was so ugly. thats the only one i saW WITH TEETH OTHER THAN ONES WITH SANDPAPER TEETH sorry for caps


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

LOL I liked the jacuzzi analogy, anyways Only P's it is.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

The oscars will be eaten.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

oscars anit nothing rbp 6 inch proably can kil 12 icnh


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

For 1 pihrana are not that badass
For 2 ocsar will whip the **** out a a pihrana somtimes
For 3 who ever said oscar aint tough.....


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

My red try's to eat my dog as she walks past the tank.so an oscar would have no chance id give it 1 hour max.


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

I changed my mind, it won't work.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=55141


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

to all the people who think oscars can punk piranha they're wrong.... if u put a 8'' oscar with a 8'' pygo (or any piranha for that matter) who is gonna get eaten? The answer is oscar everytime


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

yea but a full grown piranha 11" 
and a full grown oscar 18"

i have an oscar and he is fine in my tank


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Red-Belly-Mike said:


> Well Im almost done with my 55g. I want to put like 3 or 4 baby RBP'S and like 2 oscars, babys also. Will they kill eachother? Is it ok to keep them together? Im planning to put them in at the same time also. Ok thanks.


dont do it the oscars need more room and seein how there small they will die sooner then later

and i dont care it there are full grown you still shouldnt do it

two oscars are gonna need around a 125 to proper fit em for life

*right here buddy*


----------



## DOPEMAN (Sep 11, 2004)

My cousin got 2 9" RBP and 2 11" Oscars and 1 10" Red Devil in a 80 Gallon tank! The Red Devil is beat up by the RBP, the oscars are doing just fine. Its all about the piranhas personality really. If your Ps are chicken sh*t then give it a try! LOL


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

Fresh said:


> thats like 4 of you and 2 big pun's living in a jacuzzi. how would you feel


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

I think if you have the space it is possiable, sooner or later he may get eaten but so might one or more of your p's, I have had a oscar in with my ps for well over a year and the worst he gets is fin nips, and he is normally the one bossing the p's around and chasing them out of his side of the tank, but they do need alot of space, and they get big really really fast.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok today i got a small red oscar at 4" and a Albino at 3" he ate red oscar with 20 mins and left his head and just as i got the net to get it out for a pic he ate that too.grrrrrr.Albino is ok so far but i think he'll be gone by the morning.


----------



## AlienPunk (Jul 30, 2004)

I have 6, 1" rpbs and two tiger oscars in a 55gal with good filtration. They have lived in there for about...a month now. no problems at all.


----------

